# How wide of a tire can I fit on a 2012 TCR Comp2?



## RoseCityRyder (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello RoadBikeReview community!

I have a 2012 Giant TCR Composite 2 and was looking to get new tires. I've heard that the wider, the more comfortable the ride is. I don't race and don't intend to race. It's more of a commuter.

I've heard that I should get the Gatorskins (and based on reviews, they sound pretty good). It's mostly flat around where I ride, except the roads are mostly junk and I have to cross 2 sets of 2 pairs of rail-road tracks in each direction between home & work. I usually hit them at full-speed on my stock 700 x 23c, and I always fear that I'm going to lose at least one tire every single time.

But looking at the bike, it looks like there is very little (radial) clearance for a larger tire. 

Does anyone know if a 25 or even a 28 can fit on that particular bike?

(haven't seen a 28mm Gatorskin, but that's okay).


----------



## RoseCityRyder (Jun 11, 2013)

Not sure how much this is applicable, but have noticed it in other threads about this topic:

I'm about 5'11" and weight about 170 lbs.

I'm a new rider, and actually got more riding days in while it was at freezing temperatures (dry roads) in comparison to the milder days of present with all the moisture. If the drivers are about as competent as their ability to park their cars in a parking lot, there is no way you're going to find me riding my bike on the roads when it's wet. I heard the Gatorskins tend to fail on wet metal surfaces (like man-hole covers and rail road tracks). So that is a non-issue for me, since I won't be riding my bike on those days.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

RoseCityRyder said:


> Hello RoadBikeReview community!
> 
> I have a 2012 Giant TCR Composite 2 and was looking to get new tires. I've heard that the wider, the more comfortable the ride is. I don't race and don't intend to race. It's more of a commuter.
> 
> ...


Not all tires with the same nominal size are the same width/height and it depends on rim width as well. The amount of clearance between the top of the tire and the fork crown or brake bridge is how much room you have to work with. You can measure that. If two tires use the same sizing technique then a 25 will be 2 mm taller than a 23. You need to leave space for bits of road grit that stick to the tire to pass through the opening as well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RoseCityRyder said:


> I have to cross 2 sets of 2 pairs of rail-road tracks in each direction between home & work. *I usually hit them at full-speed* on my stock 700 x 23c, and I always fear that I'm going to lose at least one tire every single time.


No matter what size tire you're running, I suggest slowing down to traverse (metal) RR tracks. Consider them just another road hazard, and act accordingly.

Re: tire size, best bet IMO is to bring your bike to your LBS and have them try a few different tires/ sizes, which is easily done by swapping wheelsets from other (comparable) bikes. 

Buy your first set from your LBS, then (once you know what your options are), look online.


----------

